
Theophrastus’ Characters: An Ancient Take on Bad Behavior - drjohnson
https://www.city-journal.org/theophrastus-behavior
======
bigpicture
This was a nice little review so I went to my local library website to reserve
and found that they have two copies of this book published in 1967 from the
Harvard University Press. The review's affiliate link to Amazon shows that
this particular book is new and perhaps significant:

> “The Greek text of Characters is rather messy, with lots of sentences in
> dispute (or simply unintelligible) due to copyists’ errors in the
> transmission process. Only a few years ago, a new edition of the Greek text
> by James Diggle sorted out many of these problems. This new English version
> by Pamela Mensch takes advantage of that cleaned-up Greek text.”

